# Track replacements.



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey, does anyone know who on-line stocks or carries tracks for my 10/28 Craftsman. I see that sears doesn't stock, or carry them any-more.

Even an after market or an other brand tracked machine fit?

Any leads would be great. 
Also, anyone know what year this machine is from the model numbers?

Here are the tracks:



















Machine model #'s


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry, have not seen anyplace previously that listed them. Only a couple of thoughts: If you can track down who made the tracks, contact them directly.
Second is buy a parts machine for the tracks. Last is convert it to wheels (I've seen that done to a couple machines in the past).

Sorry, no help here.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

With the blowers model and serial number you should be able to get the tracks part number by doing some research.
Then you can do an individual search with the tracks part number and perhaps be able to find some NOS or good used ones.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Savage420*: Please accept my apologies if you have already done this, but as a newbie who was just recently considering buying a used Craftsman tracked snowblower, I was concerned about the availability of replacement tracks. So I went to Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts (searspartsdirect) and ended up doing an online "chat" with a Sears parts cust. serv. rep. who looked up the machine's model and serial number and sent me clickable hyperlinks to the tracks which were available. And, replacement tracks were, in fact, available for the machine I was considering. Your machine looks older, the one I was looking at had the EZ Turn. So, your results may, in fact, have varied. Anyway if you haven't tried the "chat" function there, it may be worth the effort.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

HCBPH said:


> Sorry, have not seen anyplace previously that listed them. Only a couple of thoughts: If you can track down who made the tracks, contact them directly.
> Second is buy a parts machine for the tracks. Last is convert it to wheels (I've seen that done to a couple machines in the past).
> 
> Sorry, no help here.


Thanx for that. 



hsblowersfan said:


> With the blowers model and serial number you should be able to get the tracks part number by doing some research.
> Then you can do an individual search with the tracks part number and perhaps be able to find some NOS or good used ones.


Yes, ive looked for a bit but haven't had time to sit down and dig in and find some. I dont need them right now, just one side has a couple small rips, so i just wanted to know if they were available .
Thanx



E350 said:


> *Savage420*: Please accept my apologies if you have already done this, but as a newbie who was just recently considering buying a used Craftsman tracked snowblower, I was concerned about the availability of replacement tracks. So I went to Appliance Parts | Replacement Water Filters | Lawn & Garden Repair Parts (searspartsdirect) and ended up doing an online "chat" with a Sears parts cust. serv. rep. who looked up the machine's model and serial number and sent me clickable hyperlinks to the tracks which were available. And, replacement tracks were, in fact, available for the machine I was considering. Your machine looks older, the one I was looking at had the EZ Turn. So, your results may, in fact, have varied. Anyway if you haven't tried the "chat" function there, it may be worth the effort.


Awesome man, ill look into this.

Did you end up buying that machine?


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Savage420*: I bought the Ariens 1032 and I am going to use it this Winter and see how it works. If I stumble across a good condition HS828 or HS928 and I have the money, I may buy it to compare and sell the Ariens or the Honda.

But recently I have been buying some stuff from searspartsdirect.com for my older Craftsman riding mower. I just did a "chat" there this morning to buy a lower chute for the grass catcher. Their customer service and knowledge and desire to help is phenominal. Sears Model and Serial numbering system is logistical. Same for their Parts numbering system. Just look up the Operator Manual for your Model Number machine. Then page through till you get to a diagram, then note the item number of the part on the diagram, and look up that item number a few pages later on the legend to get the Part number. Then go to searspartsdirect.com select Part No. from the drop down menu and paste in your Part No. and hit enter. Then I usually do a chat to see if I missed something and for them to check availability at my local store.

And Craftsman does seem to stock parts for some of the older machines like my riding mower. Good Luck!


----------

